
Ask HN: Pre-JS, were any other languages considered for dynamic web pages? - arthurcolle
I know of Java applets, but other than that, I&#x27;m just interested in a little historical perspective - what if Perl (as one concrete example) had been used for dynamic web pages instead of developing a new language for non-static web pages?
======
rcfox
Microsoft did have a PerlScript ActiveX engine, similar to JScript and
VBScript, but I don't think it was used with IE.

------
mindcrime
The only one I'm familiar with is Microsoft's proprietary VBScript[1]
language. AFAIK, it was only ever supported in IE (from a browser
perspective).

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VBScript](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VBScript)

